# armstrong air ultra v tech 80 furnace model C2E24A-1A



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Not that difficult to install a electronic thermostat. I recommend the Honeywell Vision or Focus Pro type. The el cheapo or no name type have CHEAP offshore electronics and are garbage. If the terminal board on the furnace has wires hooked up to R, W, Y, G then buy a single stage type of tstat. If it has an W1 and W2 terminal with wires on them then you need a 2 stage tstat. Label the wires before removing any of them. There should be a wiring diagram of the unit on the inside of one of the furnace doors. The owners manual won't help you any more than that diagram. Are you sure that is the model # of the furnace? Looks like an air conditioner coil # as the 24 is for a 2 ton unit? Furnace model #s usually have the BTU size ie: 75 for 75,000 BTU built into them.Contact the condo builder and maybe he can get the installer to send you a manual. Good Luck


----------

